# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Vẻ đẹp Hội An trong ánh “đèn dầu”

## thietht

Cùng khám phá vẻ đẹp Hội An qua ánh 'đèn dầu':






















Theo Hoiannews


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## nguyenquyEX

rất đẹp, lung linh ánh đèn dầu va lến

----------


## songoku

woaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, thích bất cứ thứ đồ cổ nào, muốn đi hội an, sau đó sẽ là hà nội.........................

----------

